# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Entlftungsschraube offen gelassen

## goldsurfer

Moin,

nicht lachen, es ist mir passiert.  :Smile:  Ich bin mit halboffener Entlftungsschrabe gesurft. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Was ist das schlimmste, was passieren kann? Wie kann ich das Wasser am besten rausbekommen?

Ich habe bis jetzt das Board waagerecht auch den Boden gelegt, mit Lftungsschraube nach oben und ein Tuch reingesteckt, um das Wasser rauszuleiten und die Verdunstungsflche zu erhhen. Das Board kann jetzt erstmal so trocknen, da ich die nchsten Wochen (wenn es zu kalt wird auch Monate) nicht mehr aufs wasser komme.

Fr Tipps wre ich sehr dankbar.

Viele Gre, Goldsurfer.

----------


## oldyeller

Moin, ich wrde es mglichst warm stellen, vielleicht zur heizung. 
Wenn ich bisher schden am bord hatte, habe ich das brett einige tage in ein geheiztes zimmer gestellt, und lften lassen. Bei defekten stellen kann man durch druck um die defekte stelle sehen, ob noch feuchtugkeit im brett ist und austritt. Bei der lftungsschraube geht das wohl leider nicht.
Gelegentlich wiege ich mein brett auch, um einen vergleich zu haben, es hlt aber zum glck sein gewicht konstant.

----------


## goldsurfer

Vielen Dank, ist wohl das einzige, was man machen kann...

Wie sieht das denn mit Schden aus? Ist das jetzt schlimm, dass Wasser dort reingekommen ist? Es ist ja keine Bruchstelle oder hnliches. Sind die Boards von innen versiegelt, also darauf vorbereitet, dass man die Lftungsschraube mal vergisst?

----------


## tigger1983

also ich denke mal das du ber die lftungsschraube wohl bis in den kern kommst. Und der ist normalerweise blos aus nem Styropor hnlichem kunstoff. Darber liegen normal dann die karbon/glasfasermassen dann gelcoat und zuletzt das finish.
Also wenn dein Board keine schden hat, kann das wasser wohl nur dort wieder raus wo es reingekommen ist...

mgliche schden konnte sein pilz befall, oder wenns friert und du das board draussen lsst das wasser zu Eis wird und sich ausdehnt!

----------


## twofingers

Zunchst erstmal wrde ich das Board wiegen, dann weit Du, ob und ggf. wieviel Wasser reingekommen ist.
Dann in einen warmen Raum (Heizungskeller) und liegen lassen mit offener Schraube.
Alles nicht so tragisch...

Gru

----------


## goldsurfer

Ok, vielen Dank an euch. Dann werde ich es jetzt einfach weiter trocknen lassen. Wird wahrscheinlich ewig dauern, aber wenn es nicht soo tragisch ist, knnen die Reste ja auch noch im Sommer in der Sonne raustrocknen.  :Smile:

----------


## methusalem

Guck mal hier:   http://www.boardlady.com/waterextraction.htm

Greetz,
A.

----------


## goldsurfer

Danke fr den Tipp. Danach bin ich bis jetzt auch vorgegangen. (Kenne die Seite schon)

Die Sachen, die da erzhlt werden haben mich etwas nervs gemacht....  :Wink:  Aber dort wurde das Material meistens auch noch anderweitig beschdigt.

----------


## der josch

Hey Goldsurfer! Du machts Sachen...

Gre von der Station deines Vertrauens...

Der Josch

----------


## wipeoutguru

Hi, 

ein paar ideen
1. kannst ja im surfshop fragen ob die eine vakuumpumpe haben. fr ein zwei tage ansaugen und fertig. den Staubsauger so lange laufen zu lassen ist glaube ich teuer und sehr laut.

2. weiters ist mir noch eine idee gekommen, abgesehen von warmer heizungs luft - salz entzieht der luft wasser - wie diese kleinen sckchen die z.b. bei elektrogerten in der verpackung beigelegt sind. aber bitte nicht ins board fllen  :Happy:  vielleicht in einem stoffsack fllen und darber legen die physik eledigt den rest

lg, christian

----------


## goldsurfer

Hey Josch,

da muss man eben drauf achten, wenn man sich eigenes Material kauft, anstatt bei der Surfschule des Vertrauens GNSTIG zu mieten...  :Wink: 

Board liegt jetzt schon ein paar Wochen im Trocknen und es ist erstmal keine Feuchtigkeit mehr festzustellen. Bis es wieder wrmer ist lass ich es noch offen, damit der Rest auch noch rausgeht.

Waren brigens nicht mehr raus, doch zu kalt...  :Wink: 

Viele Gre, goldsurfer.

PS: Die Gattin und ich freuen uns schon auf Saisonstart bei euch!

----------


## der josch

brigens: Am 13. Mai ist Saisonerffnungsparty bei uns an der Station! Schlepp alle mit ran! Wir wollen ein rauschendes Fest feiern!

----------


## der josch

Hey Goldsurfer (der Name ist Programm! Wehe du kommst hier im Frhjahr ohne deine goldenen Schuhe an! ;-)  ) Ach ja- die neue Seite steht: wassersport-schwedeneck.de!

----------

